# He (Zhoaboa) Style Duanwei system is now on YouTube



## TaiChiTJ (Jul 15, 2015)

I have been interested in the new Duanwei system and have been ready to see the He style syllabus for months now. Found it on YT today. At least the two person forms, which is all I really wanted to see.

I think that makes all of the official DuanWei Tai Chi styles up. YongQuan (Wing Chun) is up too.


----------



## mograph (Jul 15, 2015)

While either of those two young lads could probably kick my butt, isn't yellow's high elbow (when in close) a bit problematic?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 16, 2015)

Its a two person Zhaobao He form, likely for forms competition within the duan system. And yes in real application their elbows and shoulders are to high

Zhaobao Push hands, but I do not think this is Zhaobao He


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jul 16, 2015)

mograph said:


> While either of those two young lads could probably kick my butt, isn't yellow's high elbow (when in close) a bit problematic?



Good Point. He is at the risk of his arm being barred.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jul 16, 2015)

I am just interested in this transition that is being made in the performance wushu world to the duanwei program. It seems to me to be a big change from the lone performer being judged to a required partner scenario. 

Whatever its future, it was a huge project. We will get to see the mainland's presentation of Yang, Chen, the two Wu's and Sun. And somehow ZhaoBao He made it into officialdom. 

That is just the Tai Chi.


----------

